# anyone had full AF but still been pregnant? please help! period and faint + test!



## Afamilygal

hi!! I have a question for women who are pregnant or have been pregnant but also had AF during that time (early on). (or maybe know of someone who this happened to)

A friend of mine told me that she had her period with her only child but that was 19 years ago and she can't remember if it was very heavy or not.
you hear about women spotting or getting very light periods while pregnant and a lot of the time its nothing to worry about. 

however, 2 months ago I was pg and got my period (assumed I wasnt pg) then found out I was and it was ectopic.

this month I got AF and its super heavy like last time but I think I have a faint + on an HPT. It could be a fluke, it was very faint after all.
I had a Beta done this am since my Dr isn't taking any chances with me. I'm so worried that maybe its another ectopic...

Has anyone had a full period (like a normal or heavy AF) but still been pregnant? and was it ok?

Thanks in advance, I am so worried and confused and any help with be SUPER appreciated.
:hugs:


----------



## Misslatino

My best friend swears up and down she had a full blown period for 5 months when she was pregnant with her 7 year old.


----------



## Cheers

So sorry to hear that you are currently in limbo with everything. I had a slightly similar experience with my IVF cycle. I started spotting the day before my beta (17dpo) with cramps so I just assumed that af was on her way. When I went in for my beta I was still spotting but my beta was positive. The following few days I was bleeding heavily and when I went back to the clinic for a follow-up, the beta numbers had gone up! Unfortunately it wasn't good news and it was confirmed as a chemical pregnancy.

I really hope that its not an ectopic. I also really hope that the bleeding is not a sign of a miscarriage. Let's hope your numbers are strong and that they continue to double and that this is just a crazy fluke. I wish you lots of luck and send tons of HUGS.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi, I had bleeding around the time AF was due through out my pregnancy. Everytime I would get rushing in for a scan only to find bab was happy and doing fine. They could never find a reason or explanation for it. He is now 18months and a real joy. So fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

YES!!! My very best friend got a regular scheduled heavy period and got postive preg tests all through out it she was confused because she had her period ...had a blood test done and yup she was preggo

And she did not have sex after her period it was just that one time right before she got her period good luck!:baby:


----------



## Afamilygal

thank you guys for your responses, I really appreciate it :hugs:
I am still soooo confused. It occurs to me that perhaps this was a chemical (if at all) and that would explain the heavy bleeding and faint positive. 

(cheers- sorry about your chemical.. that must have been very upsetting after going through the whole IVF nightmare... :cry:)

Im worried as this is exactly what happened last time... I'm trying to stay cool but I'm losing my mind waiting for the clinic to call with the results.
last time I was at a 3 and they said "nope, you are not pregnant" but I insisted they retest me a few days later and it had gone up to 10 and continued to rise. (as you can see it was doomed from the start)

I REALLY hope it isn't the same situation... it was so scary and stressful waiting to see what would happen (they cant diagnose an ectopic so early on so you have to just wait and retest every other day- NOT fun...) and I kept reading about women having ruptured tubes and sometimes even dying. (swooooon, I was terrified)

so now Im just waiting to see what they say. I tried holding my pee so I could test again but I cant hold it for more than an hour! :) silly...

I want it to be a crazy fluke so badly but when it comes to TTC, I don't trust anything. I guess Ill see soon enough!

Iwillbepreggo- did she go on to have a normal pregnancy??

thekey2005- when you were pg, was it a lot of blood or spotting? and congrats on your 18 mo old! were they able to tell you why it was happening?

thanks again for the responses!!
any more stories are greatly encouraged!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Hun I had bleeding with my first pregnancy and had a chemical at 5 weeks unfortunately. Then with Spencer I bled the first two months then at 16 weeks had a massive bleed and thought I lost him but luckily he was ok and the hospital said it was unexplained bleeding! I have heard a few people say that they have experienced this.
I hope all goes ok for you and sending you tons of baby dust!!! X x


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

yes she did have a normal pregnancy her baby is a healthy 3 yr old girl now she had the easiest birth ever too she was in labor for a total of 7 mins and out popped her baby


----------



## Cheers

Afamilygal did you get the results from your beta? Thinking of you and hoping that everything is ok.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi, I had a chemical at 5 weeks when i had bleeding. I hope this turns out well for u!! good luck hun x


----------



## Afamilygal

hi, Thanks guys. I did get the beta back and it was more than 0, but less than 1 which qualifies me as not pregnant. which I suppose could be seen as a good thing since if I was but it was low it could indicate another ectopic which would have been a disaster...
I cant lie, Im still really sad. I just dont know why its so damn hard for me to get pregnant.. or stay pregnant... and Im really worried that the new IVF protocol wont work either and we will have to cancel again and then where will I be???
sorry for the moan, Im feeling kind of lost right now... I always do around AF time so I know it will get easier. I have to go on a break until after my sister's wedding in September so I have some time to work up a good plan for the next round.
Thanks for all your help though, I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## asbttc

anyone with brown spotting followed by AF withing few hours?
This is first month I am TTC, never had brown spotting before. I am still 4 days due my AF on wednesday. Wed morning i had brown spotting. After 3 hours, started bleeding like spotting, which continued like my AF till today. But it is not like my regular AF, it is medium flow. I have nausea from more than a week.

Any experiences, please share....to help me understand


----------

